# Shrimp Boats



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I am new to the board. This looks like a very cool board. I was reading the other day where a guide in the galveston area was talking about fishing for sharks behind shrimp boats when he finds them working, and I was just wondering, how do you fish behind a working shrimp boat? Anyone else heard of this? ..Thanks


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Most of the guys that do it are fishing out of boats. If the shrimp boat is anchored and culling thier catch, you just pull up behind them and drift pogies, cigar minnows, sardines or whatever else you have in with the cull they are throwing overboard. The depth the shrimper is at will determine what you catch. In close, you can catch sharks, kings, jacks, etc. From nearshore out to 150 feet or so you can catch all that I mentioned above plus bonita and dorado. Around 200 feet of water, you can get into blackfin tuna along with everything else. If you get in the 200'+ water that is close to the deep water (like the East Breaks) you can even get into yellowfin tuna. Some guys pull ling off the shrimpers too. In close to the beach, if you time your kayak run out with the passage of a shrimper, you can do the same a few hundred yards off the beach. Most of the shrimpers here are pulling their nets so you need to be careful and not get too close. Just drift your dead bait around behind them or if you have large live mullet or pinfish, hook one up and freeline it and slow troll behind the shrimper(i'd use a steel leader though).


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I did it once and all the captain did was pull up behind the moving shrimp boat and kill the engine and we tossed out unweighted baits. By the time the baits drift down the net has passed and you are fishing in the area that was stirred up by the net. We caught blacktips and jackfish using this technique.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi Steelersfan,

Thanks for the help. My boat is a 19 foot cruiser with a 165 inboard motor, so I don't think I should try to get too far offsore with that boat. I am not sure my boat could hold enough gas to get out to 150 foot deep water and back to Galveston. I don't know where the East Breaks are. I understand the part where you are saying to troll my bait behind a moving shrimper, but I am not sure I follow you on the part about drifting your bait around behind him while he is moving. I am not sure I understand how to do that if we are both moving. Also, when he is pulling his nets, how far back do I need to stay away from him, and also, should I be directly behind him or behind him and off to one side? I'm not really new to boat fishing, but I am very new to shark fishing. I have always gone fishing with my dad in his boat, but he always is only interested in trout. He never lets me use anything other than my light trout rod and live shrimp for bait, and on the RARE occasion that we accidentally hook something big, he just wants to immediately cut the line and re-rig for trout. So of all the time I have spent on a boat in Galveston Bay, I have never caught a shark. Now I have my own boat and I want to start targeting them, but I don't really know where to start. I launch the boat at Eagle Point, and I would like to go Saturday and go out through the jetties into the Gulf, and try to find sharks along the beach or behind a shrimper if I find one. Any help is GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi Scrambler,

That sounds pretty easy. What kind of bait would you recommend, and also, how deep was the water? I was thinking that if the water isn't deep enough I might snag a net.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

*Galveston Shark Fishing*

You don't necesarily even need to find a shrimper to get into good shark fishing in Galveston. Most of the guys that target tarpon out of Galveston end up running into BIG sharks just off the beach front. I suggest getting Hilton's Offshore Atlas and fishing some of the underwater obstructions close to shore. You will need a GPS for this. You might also try freelining some big piggies around the end of the jetties. Use circle hooks, wire leaders, and thirty pound tackle. Check out the tarpon board here at 2cool, lots of good info.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

I second Tail Chaser's recommendations as well. The end of the jetties and points North/East will probably get you into the sharks. Buy some Menhaden oil and a 25# or 50# bag of pogies and start chumming away. You'll bring in sharks, kingfish, jacks...all kinds of stuff. Just anchor up at the end of the north jetty on the gulf side or buy a hotspot map in academy or hilton's book and find some nearshore structure to anchor up on.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Go about 500 to 800 yards off the jetties. Drift use cut bait. Sharks are always there.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

We were less than a mile off the beach, fishing with ribbon fish and pogies. The water was probably 20 feet deep or so. You pitch in your bait as the net passes so you aren't going to snag the net. Like others have said fishing achored shrimp boats that are culling or drifting and chumming is just as effective or more effective. However, some days some techniques work better than others and fishing behind a moving shrimp boat is just another technique to keep in your bag of tricks.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Few suggestions*

Vinny, I would launch much closer, so if you have any problem. You are closer to your trailer. Probably the Yacht basin or the dike.

I would only fish for sharks with someone experienced in handling them.
If you plan on releasing them or keeping one.

A cheap net bag as a chum bag is very good. But not required at all behind shrimpers, mainly for drifting. Just motor up behind a moving shrimper and get right behind him and cut your motor. Cast out a freelined bait or two. The shrimper will be pulling away and you can just hang there.

Option 2 is just get out in the middle of the shrimpers and pitch some baits. 
The shrimpers usually know where the shrimp are so there will be several crisscrossing the same area. Those sharks are cruizing and it doesn't take long usually.

A cheap fighting belt is handy but a towel will work in a pinch.
You can bleed a fish but you are not supposed to remove the tail completely.

If you are lucky enough to get behind a culling boat. One rod is all you will probably need. Be very careful obviously and have fun. Inc.


----------



## Bigcat (Jul 11, 2004)

Need someone to go with you?


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Vinny, i dont know how much fuel u can carry in ur boat, but out of Galveston u normally dont hit 100 foot of water until about 50-60 miles sometimes farther depending on heading. Be carefull if u go offshore you gotta really pick ur days in a smaller boat.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

I always do alot of fishing behind the shrimpers. Seems like most of the sharks run the same size. Any ideas/tips to maybe run into some bigger/ different types of sharks? Oh, and does anyone know where to buy menhaden in bulk around galveston. Most of the baitshops I visit sell them individually.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey you guys,



Thanks for all the help. I am amazed at all the valuable information you guys are giving me. That is what I really liked about this site when I found it. If I get to go Saturday maybe I will have some good pics. 

BPitcher, that is a good question on the bulk menhaden. I have been wondering the same thing. I also hear a lot about menhaden oil, but have never seen it for sale anywhere, if anyone can tell me where to find it.

Thanks,

Vinny


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Bait ect...*

You can get oil at Oshaman's of all places.

Don't buy the frozen bait. Get the fresh shad. 
It costs more but it's worth it.

It crushes better in their jaws and stays on the hook well.
You seem to loose more fish with Mullet.

We usually catch our own with a castnet. I prefer live.
Smitty's is the best bait shop. Lots of good shops on the TX city dike.
About 12 baits and you'll be tired unless they clean you clock all day.
Your line will get tail swiped and you will loose fish and leaders.
You need at least 6 premade leaders. (the day before)

Have fun. Inc.


----------

